# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Zoological gardens in Europe

## Maciamo

There are hundreds of zoos, wildlife parks, aquaria, bird parks, animal reserves, etc. in Europe. A small country like Austria already has about 50 of them. Germany has no less than 414 registered zoos (more than the USA !). Germany has about 250 more wildlife parks, aquaria and bird parks in additiona to actual zoological gardens. The world's biggest zoo is also in Germany (Zoologischer Garten Berlin). Here is a list of the most famous zoos Europe-wide, listed in order of "seniority" :

*Tiergarten Sch&#246;nbrunn, Vienna, Austria*

Opening date :1752 (oldest in the world)
Number of species : about 450
Number of animals : ?

*La m&#233;nagerie du Jardin des Plantes, Paris, France*

Opening date : 1795
Number of species : ?
Number of animals : 1,100

*London Zoo, UK*

Opening date : 1828 (1847 to the public)
Number of species : 651
Number of animals : ?

*Dublin Zoo, Ireland*

Opening date : 1830
Number of species : ?
Number of animals : ?

*Bristol Zoo, England*

Opening date : 1836
Number of species : 309
Number of animals : 4,500

*Natura Artis Magistra, Amsterdam, The Netherlands*

Opening date : 1838
Number of species : 700
Number of animals : ?

*Antwerp Zoo, Belgium*

Opening date : 1843
Number of species : 950
Number of animals : over 5,000

*Zoologischer Garten Berlin, Germany*

Opening date : 1844
Number of species : 1,500
Number of animals : 14,000

*Wilhelma Zoo, Stuttgart, Germany*

Opening date : 1850
Number of species : 1,000
Number of animals : 8,000

*Copenhagen Zoo, Denmark*

Opening date : 1859
Number of species : 264
Number of animals : 3,300

*Jardin d'Acclimatation, Paris, France*

Opening date : 1860
Number of species : ?
Number of animals : 150

*Sofia Zoo, Bulgaria*

Opening date : 1888
Number of species : 244
Number of animals : 1,113

*Helsinki Zoo, Korkeasaari Island, Finland*

Opening date : 1889
Number of species : about 200
Number of animals : ?

*Barcelona Zoo, Spain*

Opening date : 1892
Number of species : 400
Number of animals : 7,000

*Tierpark Hellabrunn, Munich, Germany*

Opening date : 1905
Number of species : 340
Number of animals : 7,700

*Edinburgh Zoo, Scotland*

Opening date : 1913
Number of species : ?
Number of animals : 1,000

*Z&#252;rich Zoologischer Garten, Switzerland*

Opening date : 1929
Number of species : 300
Number of animals : 2,200

*Prague Zoo, Czech Republic*

Opening date : 1931
Number of species : 630
Number of animals : 4,600

*Zoo Opole, Poland*

Opening date : 1936
Number of species : 130
Number of animals : 1,000

*Tallinn Zoo, Estonia*

Opening date : 1939
Number of species : 350
Number of animals : 5,400

*Bor&#229;s Djurparks, Sweden*

Opening date : 1962
Number of species : 80
Number of animals : 500

*Colchester Zoo, England*

Opening date : 1963
Number of species : 200
Number of animals : ?

*Palmyre Zoo, France*

Opening date : 1967
Number of species : ?
Number of animals : ?

*Blackpool Zoo, England*

Opening date : 1972
Number of species : 400
Number of animals : 1,500

*Miskolc Zoo, Hungary*

Opening date : 1983
Number of species : 95
Number of animals : 500


From the available data in this list, the largest zoos in terms of species are Berlin (1,500), Stuttgart (1,000), Antwerp (950), Amsterdam (700), then Prague (630). 

The most populous are Berlin (14,000), Stuttgart (8,000), Munich (7,700), Barcelona (7,000), then Tallinn (5,400).

----------

